# iPodAcademy 1.0



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Voici un nouveau sujet "créatif" (héhé).

Postez vos petits clips vidéo avec un iPod où non, avec de la musique où non, si possible avec un clin d'oeil à Apple mais bon ce n'est pas obligé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Une webcam peut suffire, un micro également.
Un éminent jury à définir remettra le trophée. (à définir également mais j'ai ma petite idée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, lancez-vous.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Oula, déjà pleins de candidats se présentent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de recevoir une petite vidéo de Maousse, Tomtom, Macki, Alèm et Mini.

Voyons ça... 
	

 (2,3 mo désolé.)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oula, déjà pleins de candidats se présentent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle prestation Mackie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vivement le Prime de demain soir... Qui va être éliminé.


----------



## tomtom (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oula, déjà pleins de candidats se présentent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour rappel, cette vidéo à été enregistrée sous la menace un lendemain d'AES arrosé, le soleil dans les yeux, par un froid polaire, et après 3 petits pains "pâté-boudin". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(_j'm'attendais quand même à pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)


----------



## anntraxh (12 Décembre 2003)

elle est très bien, cette vidéo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !
y'a que des stars sur macG


----------



## cham (12 Décembre 2003)

Hier au boulot je pensais à l'organisation de l'AES Ch'ti et j'me diso qu'un petit _iPod contest_ ça pourrait être rigolo (genre devant un poster tout vert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon pas encore fini de télécharger ?!?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2003)

Elle est où Emilie et sa décapotable?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oula, déjà pleins de candidats se présentent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben dis-donc, les danseurs , n'ont pas trop l'air convaincus !!!








Et pi, Roberto a raison, heureusement qu'il n'y à pas trop de circulation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon sinon BRAVO !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où Emilie et sa décapotable?



Ici. 
	

 (ma cousine Emilie et Silvia)  1,6 mo

Deux canditates pas tout à fait en rythme mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comme l'a dit Tomtom, ça a été fait un mendemain d'AES particulièrement arrosée donc...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pi, Roberto a raison, heureusement qu'il n'y à pas trop de circulation



On est pas fous non plus, c'est la rue ou habite ma mère, route en "cul de sac" qui mène dans les bois...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici.
> 
> 
> (ma cousine Emilie et Silvia)  1,6 mo
> ...



Merci Paul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu as donc plein de cousines? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus de Judith et... j'ai oublié son nom.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oufti !*
> J'aime bien le côté _"Gosses de riches qui s'aèrent à la campagne"_...
> Heureusement qu'y avait pas de circulation à c'te heure- là... !



Arfff©


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Et encore deux candidats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Filmé juste avant la fête de l'hôpital, ce qui explique les tenues adaptées à la musique. 
	


 

même pas peur...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Excellent! Et comment on "fait-y" pour y particper quand on a pas d'iPod...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! Et comment on "fait-y" pour y particper quand on a pas d'iPod...



Comme noté en haut, pas besoin d'iPod, un bon délire suffit.


----------



## tomtom (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et encore deux candidats
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Hé bé, on s'embète jamais chez Popol et Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(prochaine fois que j'ai un rhume, j'vais me faire soigner au CHL tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme noté en haut, pas besoin d'iPod, un bon délire suffit.



Je sais bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est quand même l' iPodAcademy 1.0 et non l'IsghtAcademy 1.0


----------



## mad'doc (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et encore deux candidats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle célébrité ce Foguenne, il a même invité Austin Power en personne


----------



## Hébus (12 Décembre 2003)

Dit, on a combien de temps pour rendre l'épreuve? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais peut-être besoin d'un Ipod de location...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2003)

Imac56 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! Et comment on "fait-y" pour y particper quand on a pas d'iPod...



Il y a cette  solution 


hé hé


----------



## anntraxh (12 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cette  solution
> 
> 
> hé hé



hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je l'avais aussi cette image , j'allais la mettre en ligne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









grillée ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi pensé à ça tout à l'heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pas un 40Go pour moi... avec une batterie qui fonctionne?


----------



## mad'doc (12 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi pensé à ça tout à l'heure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et les écouteurs blancs...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et les écouteurs blancs...



Un bout de ficelle à roti et deux haricots blancs, et le tour est joué


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Un bout de ficelle à roti et deux haricots blancs, et le tour est joué



Mouarf excellent! Je me vois bien avec un iPod en papier....


----------



## Hébus (13 Décembre 2003)

Merci les gars vous allez me faire économiser des tunes ( des itunes)


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où Emilie et sa décapotable?



euh... preum's !! fais gaffe toi mon WebO ! j't'ai à l'oeil !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars vous allez me faire économiser des tunes ( des itunes)



des iTunes et tes tympans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai reçu un mail avec une petite vidéo sympa de quelqu'un qui semble contant de l'arrivée de son iPod. Je la posterais si il m'y autorise.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> euh... preum's !! fais gaffe toi mon WebO ! j't'ai à l'oeil !



mais tu ne peu en avoir qu'un a l'oeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je fonce !


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais tu ne peu en avoir qu'un a l'oeil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hum... toi, tu ne peux pas avoir grand chose et surtout pas à l'oeil...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

[mode occupons alèm]

ta vu mon tapis ? 






[/mode occupons alèm]


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [mode occupons alèm]
> 
> ta vu mon tapis ?
> 
> ...



attends je tente de faire discuter un ipod et un dell... c'est pas gagné ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode innocent]maousse : ya bouilla qui veut qu'on aille boire un verre à trois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je propose le Pascalou [/mode innocent]


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

format l'ipod en FAT 32 puis restaure avec la version 1.3 du gestionnaire ipod pour PC


----------



## cham (13 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et encore deux candidats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore votre _digital lifestyle_ !


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> attends je tente de faire discuter un ipod et un dell... c'est pas gagné !



trop dur : on verra ça au réveil...


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> format l'ipod en FAT 32 puis restaure avec la version 1.3 du gestionnaire ipod pour PC



bin tu vois, toi et les pc, c'est comme toi et les filles : un autre monde...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

a bon ! on  tape aussi sur les filles  !


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> attends je tente de faire discuter un ipod et un dell... c'est pas gagné !



il y a un truc qui va pas a avec cette phrase


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bon ! on  tape aussi sur les filles  !



je propose qu'on instaure un moratoire sur la lapidation des femmes dans ce sujet...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

du moment que c'est pas sur les PC


----------



## camisol (13 Décembre 2003)

the casey brothers made this  this one . They ask if they can enter the contest.




_ok, je sors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> the casey brothers made this  this one . They ask if they can enter the contest.
> _ok, je sors...
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, c'est bien là.


----------



## MacFreak (13 Décembre 2003)

Voici une petite vidéo maison de mon_cadeau_de_Noël_que_je_me_suis_fait_à_moi_tout_seul_parce_que_je_le_vaux_bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;http://homepage.mac.com/dmouffet/event/iMovieTheater8.html&gt;

Il s'agit bien entendu d'un magnifique iPod 20Go


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, remis de ta première AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pour les participants à l'aes, Macfreak=Dimitri)


----------



## MacFreak (13 Décembre 2003)

Maintenant que j'ai vu comment cela se passait, je me suis préparé un programme d'entraînement pour la prochaine AES:

Réaliser à partir de mon TiBook une connexion via GSM Bluetooth de Fred sur le forum de MacG tout en téléchargeant de ton portable via Airport les dernières photos prises par Macki en n'oubliant pas faire simultanément la synchro de mon iPod...tout cela après la 52ème bière


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2003)

MacFreak a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite vidéo maison de mon_cadeau_de_Noël_que_je_me_suis_fait_à_moi_tout_seul_parce_que_je_le_vaux_bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal ce doPi...


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

MacFreak a dit:
			
		

> tout cela après la 52ème bière



j'ai cru que tu allais oublier mais je te rappelle qu'il y en a une 53ème au moins !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

Bon, il me reste une vidéo à mettre en migne avec Mini et Rémi en star interstellaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (stellaire pour Stella) 
Pas le temps de la monter maintenant.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> (prochaine fois que j'ai un rhume, j'vais me faire soigner au CHL tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On t'y attend...


----------



## cham (13 Décembre 2003)

MacFreak a dit:
			
		

> ...tout cela après la 52ème bière



No problem man, c'est seulement la dernière bière qui t'achève. Alors fais comme moi (hips), ne bois plus la dernière bière et régale-toi avec les autres. 

Appliquant ce même pricincipe de précaution, il paraît que la SNCB a retiré le dernier wagon de chaque train, car c'était toujours celui-là qui était percuté en cas d'accident. Un exemple à suivre.

(PS : Je suis 1/4 Belge alors j'ai le droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

(PS2 : Alèm, laisse ma soeur tranquille... Mon dieu que n'ai-je dit là ?!?)


----------



## tomtom (14 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On t'y attend...



Aaaaarrrgh, c'est quoi ces bouteilles à gauche


----------



## Nexka (14 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaarrrgh, c'est quoi ces bouteilles à gauche



C'est pour faire les mélanges


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> Dit, on a combien de temps pour rendre l'épreuve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, Hébus (nico) vient de m'envoyer sa participation à l'iPodAcademy. Sponsorisé par les iPodsPapier, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici donc la première participation d'Hebus: Bab-iPod 
	


 


Je tiens à signaler que les gagnants auront la chance de chanter à la prochaine Miss Mac 2004


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bin tu vois, toi et les pc, c'est comme toi et les filles : un autre monde...



C'est pas gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit un peu plus gentil avec Macki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça me ferait très plaisir


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, Hébus (nico) vient de m'envoyer sa participation à l'iPodAcademy. Sponsorisé par les iPodsPapier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Des conditions de tournages désastreuses, des dizaines de casques arrachés, bref un vrai calvaire...
Et tout ça pour faire plaisir à Popol !

Mais voyez plutôt... (3,2 Mo). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Attention !* Control+clic sur le lien et choisir "Télécharger le lien sur le disque"...
Mon iDisk était fatigué. Je répare ça dès que possible.


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyez plutôt... (3,2 Mo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on peu aussi copier l'url dans quicktime


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ça pour faire plaisir à Popol !



Et bien c'est parfaitement réussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyez plutôt... (3,2 Mo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, du grand art, oula la compétition s'annonce serrée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vu la tête d'Hébus découvrant ton oeuvre en direct sur iChat.
Il était mdr.
Bravo Doc, encore, encore.


----------



## Hébus (14 Décembre 2003)

La concurence va être rude.


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Des conditions de tournages désastreuses, des dizaines de casques arrachés, bref un vrai calvaire...
> Et tout ça pour faire plaisir à Popol !
> 
> Mais voyez plutôt... (3,2 Mo).
> ...



Trop trop bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai bien ri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai bien aimé
Bravo


----------



## casimir (14 Décembre 2003)

je voudrais bien participer mais je n'ai pas l'ipod a ma taille


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il me reste une vidéo à mettre en migne avec Mini et Rémi en star interstellaire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mon Paul !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour cham : seulement si elle veut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour silvia : pas de problèmes, je l'aime le mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Trop trop bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis flatté ! (J'entends d'ici les mauvaises langues qui disent que je n'ai pas besoin de ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mon iDi(eu)sk étant réparé, voici le lien qui permet de regarder la séquence directement dans Safari : Alléluia !

_Merci à Silvia, Paul et Hébus. J'en profite pour souhaiter la bienvenue à ce dernier._


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Très bon doc , Apple devrait sorti des pubs drôles de ce genre pour faire vendre encore plus de ipod et de macs !!!!!


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2003)

je ressort mon ghetto blaster puis faut que je pique un disque de britney spears


----------



## ricchy (15 Décembre 2003)

Ma modeste participation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé j'ai pas le son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je remercie au passage la chtite Christelle de sa contribution qui n'était pas prévue lors de sa séance photo.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2003)

Magnifique Ricchy, pas besoin de son, l'image suffit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(un posteur anonyme m'a envoyé "big bisous" par Alèm et Mini... Bientôt en ligne.


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

Tres belle photo Ricchy ...


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2003)

tadaaaammmm !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voici ma (notre contribution ... on était 3) à ce tradada d'ambiance !
en  version courte ici, 3,4 Mo quand même, et en version longue ici (7,8 Mo) !


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2003)

et pour Popol : coucou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













la vidéaste ... et les animateurs , merci à eux !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2003)

J'ai beaucoup aimé....cette séquence de Doc
voui, voui, .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 félicitations Anntraxh, une merveile ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

mouarf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ca fait désormais partie des classiques qui traineront sur mon Disque dur çà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va y avoir de la rdiffusion à chaque personne qui s'approche de l'ordi ! 

Bravo et beau boulot !


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tadaaaammmm !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega-arfff  !!! Excellent anntraxh !


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2003)

l'âââânetraaaaaaaxh ! Tigg maiiiiiiiigg !
quel talent


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaaaa, génial, Anntharxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Comment s'appelle la musique de fond ?


----------



## anntraxh (16 Décembre 2003)

merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la musique est un titre de George Thorogood, "That's It, I Quit", extrait de son nouvel album, Ride Til I Die ... (je vous le conseille ! )


----------



## cham (16 Décembre 2003)

Super vidéo ! Et puis je suis rassuré, Tigg est rentré.


----------



## tomtom (16 Décembre 2003)

Bravo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_toum toutouditoutoudoum
toutouditoutoudoum
toutouditoutoudoum
... _


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens d'aller écouter quelques extraits de son dernier album sur le MusicStore, c'est vraiment pas mal, en effet...


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2003)

Les JEDI Lego ont récemment acquis des iPods et se sont mis à faire les pitres avec, mais malheureusement ils veulent pas qu'on les filme alors j'ai pu faire qu'une photo. C'est hors concours mais je peux ?






Avec dans l'ordre Blue LEGO, toujours aussi sérieux, White LEGO, toujours aussi poseur et Red LEGO, toujours aussi adroit.


----------



## Hébus (16 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tadaaaammmm !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe prestation anntraxh, un vrai plaisir


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les JEDI Lego ont récemment acquis des iPods et se sont mis à faire les pitres avec, mais malheureusement ils veulent pas qu'on les filme alors j'ai pu faire qu'une photo. C'est hors concours mais je peux ?
> Red LEGO, toujours aussi adroit.



Bien sur que tu peux, c'est excellent.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> Superbe prestation anntraxh, un vrai plaisir



Rien à ajouter, MAGNIFIQUE Anne. Bravo


----------



## Silvia (16 Décembre 2003)

Trop génial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai ADORE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore bravo


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2003)

Mini, Alèm, deux iPodRaveurs un lendemain d'AES...


----------



## ricchy (16 Décembre 2003)

Encore une petite dans la série.


----------



## tomtom (16 Décembre 2003)

Ma  p'tite participation à ce sujet (3,5Mo)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Merci et bravo Annthrax pour cette petite séquence...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vive le Mac!

Bravo à TomTom également...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ma  p'tite participation à ce sujet (3,5Mo)



J'adore !!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Décembre 2003)

MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Décembre 2003)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une petite dans la série.



Héhé, tu vas te faire allumer par les chiennes de gardes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, tu vas te faire allumer par les chiennes de gardes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOuuuuaf !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ma  p'tite participation à ce sujet (3,5Mo)




Génial !!!! Bravo  !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (17 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ma  p'tite participation à ce sujet (3,5Mo)



J'adore tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est toi qui dessine et tout ? 

Cool


----------



## Hébus (17 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ma  p'tite participation à ce sujet (3,5Mo)



Super ton montage , tu le fais avec quel logiciel?


----------



## Hébus (17 Décembre 2003)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une petite dans la série.


Le packaging de l'ipod était déjà pas mal, mais là il est carrément canon!


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Juste en passant, TomTom... c'est pas du hip hop mais du ragga dub !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pourtant j'écoute plutôt ce que tu mets ensuite mais qd même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa ces vidéos sinon... j'ai vraiment bien délirer sur celle d'Anthrax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon... je sais pas si on pourrait faire une pub plus moche que celle avec la fille blonde... désolé c'est pas méchant mais fallait que je le dise.


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

Vraiment bien ta pub tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je préfère (et de loin) la deuxième musique à la première


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Encore une petite dans la série.














Dommage, j'ai déja un iPod, si j'avais su qu'il y avait ce nouvel accessoire qui serait offert avec, j'aurais attendu un peu


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bien ta pub tomtom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui a pris la photo, Richy ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, j'ai déja un iPod, si j'avais su qu'il y avait ce nouvel accessoire qui serait offert avec, j'aurais attendu un peu



Ça dérape par ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 «Ce nouvel accessoire»... je sais pas si elle va apprécier...


----------



## tomtom (17 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> Super ton montage , tu le fais avec quel logiciel?



Héhé, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est tout bêtement fait avec Flash et Sound Studio


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si elle va apprécier...



Hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups, pardon, pardon, désolé, j'l'ai pas fait exprès, je recommencerai plus, c'est promis, je te tiens la porte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pataper, pataper...


----------



## ricchy (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui a pris la photo, Richy ?


Heu vi c'est moi qui ai pris la photo samedi, il y a deux semaines, pourquoi ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, j'ai déja un iPod, si j'avais su qu'il y avait ce nouvel accessoire qui serait offert avec, j'aurais attendu un peu



et pour quoi faire ? hein ? tsss taratata ! Ca sort à peine du bac à sable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Maman t'autorise déjà pas à regarder m6 dimanche soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère (et de loin) la deuxième musique à la première



Et vas y fait tourner la brosse à reluire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prend pas de risque surtout à dire que t'aimes la première 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (sinon petit commentaire : Tomtom ! C'est trop court ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Dans le vent .. jamais à sens contraire, hein Darkie


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et pour quoi faire ? hein ?



Parce que ce porte-iPod a de la gueule, c'est tout.


----------



## anntraxh (20 Décembre 2003)

une participation 2D de dernière minute , croquis scanné et colorisé sous toshop , par Laurence ... (ma filliotte)


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2003)

Woauwww, bravo Laurence.
Si tu pouvais me faire une version fond d'écran pour mon powerbook...


----------



## anntraxh (20 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Woauwww, bravo Laurence.
> Si tu pouvais me faire une version fond d'écran pour mon powerbook...



ok Popol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le message est passé ... c'est en cours de réalisation ...


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2003)

*Bravo, Laurence....* 
dans les pas de sa maman ..... c'est super chouette.....
Tu lui a donné le bon virus.... un bon coup de patte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitations .....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ok Popol !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Laurence.
C'est top.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Décembre 2003)

De retour vers ma connexion internet, je rattrape mon absence du bar, très fort, merci à tous, (y a que le lien du Doc qui ne marche pas, j'me sens frustré).


----------



## mad'doc (5 Janvier 2004)

Et dans les 38% des visiteurs de MacG ayant eu un produit Apple à Noël, il n'y a pas de nouveaux talents pour l'iPodAcademy ???


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Ca risque de saigner.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Janvier 2004)

La musique c'est bon..;hhuuummm.....
Oscar Bouledogue Breton, utilise Ipod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ps : réalisé sans trucages aucun.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Elle en deviendrait presque sympathique ta bébête.


----------



## mad'doc (13 Janvier 2004)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> La musique c'est bon..;hhuuummm.....
> Oscar Bouledogue Breton, utilise Ipod...
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a pas d'image


----------

